
Epic Games is also suing Google over Fortnites removal from the Play Store - jsheard
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/13/21368363/epic-google-fortnite-lawsuit-antitrust-app-play-store-apple-removal
======
jsheard
Skimming the PDF there are some juicy claims in there, allegedly the Epic
store was almost preloaded on OnePlus phones but Google stepped in and forced
OnePlus to shitcan the deal. Likewise LG preemptively refused to bundle the
Epic store saying their Google contract wouldn't allow it.

Google throws power users a bone by allowing sideloading in Android, but as
soon as OEMs make it _too easy_ to bypass the Play Store it seems they change
their tune and invoke veto powers to stop it.

------
vffhfhf
That fortnight Oneplus deal is the smoking gun here.

I hope regulators grow some balls.

------
Whatarethese
I want to play Fortnite on PC from platform that isn’t owned by EPIC. Is that
possible? No, its exclusive to Epic Game Store. They are hypocrites.

~~~
jollins
Is the Epic game store the only place to get software on Windows?

~~~
esyir
Is the Google play store the only place to get apps on android?

------
anupamchugh
It's all a marketing gimmick. Apple and Google would probably negotiate and
reduce the cut for Epic Games. Indie devs would still suffer.

~~~
drenvuk
This is Sweeney's doing. You really think he's going to stop at a deal just
for Epic? He has a righteousness streak that a lot of people seem to not
understand and I don't know why.

~~~
leereeves
I hope Sweeney wins this battle and opens up the smartphone app market, but
considering how many games he has signed to exclusive deals on the Epic Games
Store I think his motives are selfish, not righteous or pro-consumer.

He's fighting to tear down walls here, but at the same time he's building
walls elsewhere.

~~~
ascagnel_
He's fighting to tear down walls so his role as a gatekeeper is more valuable.
The Epic v. Apple suit explicitly mentions that, without Apple's alleged
anticompetitive behavior, Epic would build a version of their store for iOS,
and it's not a huge leap to think that Epic would roll out a version of their
free games program on it to drive traffic.

